# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Расскажите о Детских вокальных конкурсах в Санкт- Петербурге.

## Veroni4ka_zu

*Кто-нибудь подскажите детские вокальные конкурсы которые проходят в Спб или Лен области?? Очень надо......ПОМОГИТЕ!*

----------


## Василий

Вам когда нужно конкурсы ближайшие или на весь год?

----------


## Larhen

*Василий2008*,
Добрый вечер! Я тоже хотела бы узнать о ближайших конкурсах на полгода. И еще расскажите о вашем конкурсе "Изумрудный город" я из Беларуси, возможно ли участие моих детей у вас?     ldovit@tut.by

----------


## Мелодия

> Я тоже хотела бы узнать о ближайших конкурсах на полгода.


  :Aga:  И я! И я!!! Желательно в России, а не зарубежом.

----------


## Мелодия

*Василий2008*, спасибо большущее!!!  :flower:  Я уже получила!

----------


## Veroni_ka

Также хотелось бы получить информацию.
Кроме СП интересует Москва и близлежащие области.
oscardlj@hotbox.ru

----------


## Мерива

*Василий2008,*
Вы владеете информацией о конкурсах? Поделитесь пожалуйста (на год)

----------


## Мерива

*Василий2008,*
Вы владеете информацией о конкурсах? Поделитесь, пожалуйста (на год)
Только зарубежные меня не интересуют. Сами понимаете. не все могут позволить себе заграничную поездку.

----------


## Василий

> Василий2008,
> Вы владеете информацией о конкурсах? Поделитесь, пожалуйста (на год)


Смотрите в личку.

----------


## helen-rybnoe

Очень хотелось бы получить информацию о конкурсах. Желательно на весь год.

----------


## Veroni_ka

Василий2008,
если не сложно - сообщите о конкурсах на этот год и на следующий в Москве, близлежащих западных от Москвы областях, или С.-П.
Нам 7 лет.
oscardlh@hotbox.ru

----------


## Синяя птичка

Василий2008 
тоже очень жду сведенья о конкурсах на этот год и на следующий в Москве, близлежащих от Москвы областях, городах или С.-П. моей около 6 лет
birdofhappiness@bk.ru
заранее благодарю

----------


## Tavina

*Василий2008*,
Здравствуйте! 
Я тоже очень прошу выслать мне информацию по конкурсам в России.

taty-alekh @yandex.ru

----------


## ahmaria

Фонд международных творческих программ «Вдохновение»
при поддержке Союза концертных деятелей РФ
КОНКУРС МОЛОДЫХ ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЕЙ
«САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГСКИЕ РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКИЕ АССАМБЛЕИ»
в рамках Международного конкурсно-фестивального проекта «VIVAT, ТАЛАНТ!»

Участникам конкурса присваиваются в каждой категории и номинации звания «Лауреата» I,II и III степеней, «Дипломанта» I, II и III степеней, «Участника» с вручением соответствующих дипломов. 
Победители конкурса принимают участие в Гала-концерте ХVIII МЕЖДУНАРОДНОГО ФЕСТИВАЛЯ «РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКИЕ МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЕ ВСТРЕЧИ В СЕВЕРНОЙ ПАЛЬМИРЕ»
Конкурсные номинации:
I Инструментальное творчество: классическое, народное, эстрадное, джазовое – соло на различных инструментах, ансамбли, оркестры, авторы-исполнители.  
II Вокальное творчество: классическое, народное (в т.ч. фольклор), эстрадное, джазовое, шоу-группы – соло, дуэты, трио, ансамбли, хоры, авторы-исполнители.  
III Танцевальное творчество: народный танец, эстрадный танец, модерн, джаз-модерн, брейк-данс,  свободная пластика, детские танец, классический танец, спортивные бальные танцы – соло и ансамбли.
IV Выставка изобразительного искусства (живопись, графика, прикладное творчество, художественное фото, народные промыслы, оформительские работы).
Возрастные категории:
•	  До 8 лет
•	  С 9 до 12 лет 
•	  С 13 до 15 лет 
•	  С 16 до 18 лет
•	  Старше 18 лет
•	 Смешанная группа
Программа выступления: участники солисты исполняют одно произведение  концертного плана . Aнсамбли и коллективы любой номинации - до 10 минут с входом и выходом. 
Жюри: ведущие специалисты Санкт-Петербурга разных жанров художественного творчества, известные музыканты, артисты, композиторы, режиссеры. 
Преподавателям, руководителям и концертмейстерам, подготовившим выступления участников Лауреатов и Дипломантов конкурса вручаются  Дипломы жюри, подтверждающие их профессиональное мастерство.
Дня участия в конкурсе необходимо прислать  заявку о коллективе (солисте) – см. «приложение №1» до 20 ноября 2008 г. по факсам (812) 513-52-09, (812) 513-71-02 или по электронной почте.
Условия финансирования: самофинансирование, сольное выступление – 1200 руб., дуэт – 2000 руб., коллектив до 10 человек – 3000 руб., коллектив более 10 человек – 4000 руб. художественная работа – 300 руб.
Конкурсные выступления будут проводиться 13-14 декабря 2008 г.
Техническое оснащение (для выступающих в танцевальной и эстрадной номинации): участники могут исполнять конкурсную программу с живым музыкальным сопровождением или иметь (-) фонограммы на МD, СD.
Дополнительная информация:
Восемнадцатый международный фестиваль «Рождественские музыкальные встречи в Северной Пальмире» учрежден СОЮЗОМ КОНЦЕРТНЫХ ДЕЯТЕЛЕЙ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ, ФЕДЕРАЛЬНЫМ АГЕНТСТВОМ по КУЛЬТУРЕ и КИНЕМАТОГРАФИИ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ, КОМИТЕТОМ ПО КУЛЬТУРЕ ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВА САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГА, САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГСКОЙ  АКАДЕМИЧЕСКОЙ ФИЛАРМОНИЕЙ им. Д.ШОСТАКОВИЧА и будет проходить в Санкт-Петербурге с 03 января по 13 января 2009 г.
Концерты фестиваля пройдут на лучших концертных площадках Санкт-Петербурга и Ленинградской области. 
Президент фестиваля – Председатель Союза концертных деятелей РФ Юрий ТЕМИРКАНОВ
Программы фестиваля включают:
	Концерты симфонической, камерной и хоровой музыки;
	Сольные концерты артистов, в том числе молодых исполнителей;
	Выступления фольклорных коллективов и оркестров народных инструментов

Контактные телефоны для участия в конкурсе: факс- (812)513-52-09,тел/факс(812)513-71-02 (812)936-02-24, 8-905-277-97-19 , 8-921-333-01-70
Адрес электронной почты: demon457@freemail.гu

----------


## ahmaria

Также, есть информация по следующим Фестивалям:
 «Петербургская весна» - состоится 8-11 марта 2009г. в Санкт-Петербурге.
 «Карапуз-шоу»-в С-Петербург (дети до 9 лет) в декабре 2008 г ,«Первый аккорд»  в апреле 2009 года.
 «Лято и приятели на Болгарии» состоится в июне-июле 2009 года в г.Обзоре.
 «Белые ночи в SUOMI» - состоится  25-31 мая  2009 года мая  в Финляндии-Швеции.
 «Весенние голоса Праги» состоится в марте 2009 г. в Чехии.
«Зимний карнавал-SUOMI» - в январе, феврале 2009 г. в Финляндии-Швеции.

----------


## Василий

Всероссийский конкурс юных вокалистов «Солнечный зайчик – 2009»

       В конкурсе могут принимать участие дети, проживающие на территории города Рязани и Рязанской области, прошедшие предварительное прослушивание и отбор, а так же дети  из других городов России и СНГ  по приглашению  оргкомитета.
       Каждый город может быть представлен не более 10 участниками в каждой возрастной группе. Конкурсантом является отдельный исполнитель, дуэт, вокальный ансамбль. Возраст конкурсантов до 18 лет включительно.

       Участники делятся на следующие группы:
        	1 - группа от  5 до  8 лет
              2 – группа от  9 до 10 лет              
        	3 - группа от 11 до 12 лет;
        	4 - группа от 13 до 15 лет;
        	5 - группа от 16 до 18 лет;
        	6 -группа – дуэты и трио от 5 до 12 лет  и от 13 до 18 лет
7 -группа - вокальные ансамбли  от 5 до 12 лет и от 13 до 18 лет


Конкурс проводится по номинациям:
        - эстрадная песня;
        - народная песня

         Каждый  конкурсант обязан представить две песни под инструментальную фонограмму (минус один) . Участники обязаны  иметь  фонограммы (-1)  конкурсного выступления, записанные только на мини - диске или СD- диске. ( Фонограммы в формате МР-3 и WMA  не принимаются).  Репертуар должен соответствовать возрасту ребенка, его индивидуальным особенностям  и наиболее полно раскрыть вокальные данные.
       Организационный комитет конкурса оставляет за собой право в случае необходимости вносить  изменения и дополнения  в условия проведения  конкурса.

5. Оценка выступлений

       Жюри конкурса  и его председатель назначается оргкомитетом.
       Выступления конкурсантов оцениваются по 20-бальной  шкале. 
       Подведение итогов конкурса производится жюри закрытым голосованием. В случае одинакового количества набранных баллов двумя или более конкурсантами, для определения лауреатов и дипломантов конкурса председатель жюри имеет право дополнительного голоса.     Обладатель Гран-при выбирается  жюри из числа лауреатов, занявших первые места..




6. Награждение

        «Гран-при» присуждается только одному участнику конкурса, из числа лауреатов первой степени.
         В каждой возрастной группе трем участникам присваивается звание «Лауреат» I, II, III степени и трем участникам звание  «Дипломант» I,  II,  III  степени, остальные конкурсанты награждаются памятными дипломами участника конкурса. 
         Жюри имеет право по своему решению не присуждать отдельные  призовые места, присуждать специальные дипломы, а также учреждать специальные призы.
         Разрешается деловым людям, фирмам и компаниям вносить благотворительные взносы на проведение конкурса и учреждать свои призы.
         Объявление итогов, награждение и Гала-концерт проходит в день закрытия конкурса 28 февраля 2009 года.

----------


## Василий

Также есть полная информация по конкурсам:

«INTER SHOW»
VI МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ – КОНКУРС
(ПОЛЬША) БЕЛЬСКО-БЯЛА, ЩИРК Ежегодно 
05 – 10 января
(основан – 2003г.)


«ПЛАНЕТА ЮНОСТЬ»
V МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ
ЭСТОНИЯ (г. ТАРТУ, г. ТАЛЛИНН) Ежегодно 
24 – 28 марта
(основан – 2004г.)

«КОНКУРС +»
ХХХ МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ДЕТСКИЙ 
ФЕСТИВАЛЬ – КОНКУРС ПЕСНИ И ТАНЦА 
ПОЛЬША (г. КОНИН) +
ГЕРМАНИЯ (г. БЕРЛИН, ДРЕЗДЕН) – ФРАНЦИЯ 
(г. ПАРИЖ) – ЧЕХИЯ (г. ПРАГА) Ежегодно 
10 – 21 июня
(основан – 1979г.) 

«КОНКУРС +»
ХХХVI ХАРЦЕРСКИЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ – КОНКУРС 
ПОЛЬША (г. КЕЛЬЦ) +
ГЕРМАНИЯ (г. БЕРЛИН, ДРЕЗДЕН) – ФРАНЦИЯ 
(г. ПАРИЖ) – ЧЕХИЯ (г. ПРАГА) Ежегодно 
06 – 19 июля 
(основан – 1973г.)

«РАДУЖНЫЙ ВОЯЖ» 
ТВОРЧЕСКИЕ СБОРЫ БОЛГАРИЯ 
(г. БАЛЧИК) Ежегодно
С 10 июня по 30 августа


«МЕЛОДИИ МОРЯ»
ТВОРЧЕСКИЕ СБОРЫ УКРАИНА 
(г. ОДЕССА) Ежегодно
С 10 июня по 30 августа

VI I I МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ – КОНКУРС «УЛЫБКИ МОРЯ»
БОЛГАРИЯ (г. БАЛЧИК) Ежегодно
23 – 30 июня
(основан – 2001г.)

«ВЕСПРЕМСКИЕ ИГРЫ»
ХI МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ – КОНКУРС 
ВЕНГРИЯ (г. ВЕСПРЕМ) Ежегодно
08 – 12 октября
(основан – 1999г.)

«БИ – ФОЛК»
III МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ 
СЕРБИЯ (г. ВРБАС) Ежегодно 
01 – 06 ноября
(основан – 2006)

«ЕВРОПА»
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ ТУР
* ПОЛЬША – ГЕРМАНИЯ – ФРАНЦИЯ – ЧЕХИЯ
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ ТУР
* ПОЛЬША – ВЕНГРИЯ – СЛОВАКИЯ – АВСТРИЯ
КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ ТУР
* ПОЛЬША – ШВЕЦИЯ Ежегодно
(* под заказ)
23-30 марта

edelveis_penza@rambler.ru

----------


## Никита Колесник

Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Tavina

Уважаемые, форумчане! У меня вопрос к тем, кто хорошо знаком с требованиями к участию в конкурсах. Что необходимо учитывать при подготовке юных вокалистов (эстрадное пение), какие нюансы в подборе репертуара, фонограмм, внешнего вида и т.д. Точнее сказать - какие моменты могут помешать положительной оценке жюри. Ведь многие обжигаются на мелочах, а как их избежать, если не достаточно опыта участия в такого уровня конкурсах.

----------


## Василий

> Что необходимо учитывать при подготовке юных вокалистов (эстрадное пение), какие нюансы в подборе репертуара, фонограмм, внешнего вида и т.д.


Критерии оценки:
	Народное пение: школа, актерское мастерство, художественная ценность репертуара, региональная достоверность, сценический образ.
	Академическое пение: школа, актерское мастерство, художественная ценность репертуара.
	Эстрадное пение: школа, актерское мастерство, шоу, сценический образ.

----------


## Stels

> Точнее сказать - какие моменты могут помешать положительной оценке жюри. Ведь многие обжигаются на мелочах, а как их избежать, если не достаточно опыта участия в такого уровня конкурсах.


К сожалению, мнение жюри на конкурсах как правило субъективно. Никогда не угадаешь, что кому понравится. Может просто умилить маленький ребёнок, дрыгающий в такт ножкой. А на 4х-голосие в ансамбле, образ, строй, эмоции и внимание не обратят.
Или ответят: какое у вашей вокалистки платье красивое!
Или: к этому костюму эта ПЕСНЯ не подходит (а не наоборот).
И тк.детей на конкурсах всех не упомнишь, то с лёгкостью отвечают руководителям - а тут ещё надо над интонацией работать - это почти всегда справедливо, ведь вполне возможно, что ребёнок где-то и сфальшивил.
Так что, на конкурсы надо ездить просто, чтобы опыта набираться, себя показать, а не стремиться к занятию мест.
Хотя, конечно, всем этого хочется. И мне в том числе!:biggrin:
Вам- удачи! :flower:

----------


## Tavina

*Stels*,
Спасибо за откровенный ответ, за добрые пожелания. Я, например тоже того мнения, что на конкурсы нужно ездить за опытом, а как быть с начальством...? Если поездка проплачивается администрацией, то, соответственно потом и спрос. Знаете, иной раз не хочется и ехать, но на какие жертвы не пойдешь ради своих любимцев! И вам - удачи!  :Ok:

----------


## ktqlb

Очень хотелось бы получить информацию о конкурсах. Желательно на весь год.

----------


## swhan

У кого есть сведения на 2009 год по детским вокальным конкурсам и фестивалям пришлите на мой адрес swhan00@mail.ru

----------


## Василий

> У кого есть сведения на 2009 год по детским вокальным конкурсам и фестивалям


Сведения есть и выложены на этих ветках, ознакомьтесь пожалуйста. Что будет непонятно напишите мне в личку или на Email...

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=106225
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=101768
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=96314





> Очень хотелось бы получить информацию о конкурсах. Желательно на весь год.


Cмотрите на этих же ветках...

----------


## Натали-ДШИ

Василий, или кто-нибудь, дайте пожалуйста информацию о конкурсах для вокальных ансамблей! на 2009 год.)) спасибо заранее.

----------


## Натали-ДШИ

> Также, есть информация по следующим Фестивалям:
>  «Петербургская весна» - состоится 8-11 марта 2009г. в Санкт-Петербурге.
>  «Карапуз-шоу»-в С-Петербург (дети до 9 лет) в декабре 2008 г ,«Первый аккорд»  в апреле 2009 года.
>  «Лято и приятели на Болгарии» состоится в июне-июле 2009 года в г.Обзоре.
>  «Белые ночи в SUOMI» - состоится  25-31 мая  2009 года мая  в Финляндии-Швеции.
>  «Весенние голоса Праги» состоится в марте 2009 г. в Чехии.
> «Зимний карнавал-SUOMI» - в январе, феврале 2009 г. в Финляндии-Швеции.


хотелось бы получить информацию по конкурсам и фестивалям для детей (аккадемическое пение) на лето 2009года.

----------


## Василий

*Натали-ДШИ*,

А где ваш адрес????

----------


## Василий

> Василий, или кто-нибудь, дайте пожалуйста информацию о конкурсах для вокальных ансамблей! на 2009 год.)) спасибо заранее.


Как вам дать информацию???
Адрес....

----------


## Natalya-Sh

А можно и мне информацию о конкурсах в России!заранее спасибо!
bklvip6k@rambler.ru

----------


## Оксана Михайловна

*ahmaria*,Здравствуйте. можно положение ваших конкурсов? Пожалуйста! 
http://vkontakte.ru/club3100834 - это мой коллектив в контакте.
 Пожалуйста положения мне в личку : ksy-modemuz@mail.ru

----------


## ahmaria

*swhan*,
*Natalya-Sh*,
 Выслала положения.

----------


## ahmaria

*Оксана Михайловна*,
 Выслала.

----------


## STRIKE Zaitseff

и меня интересует инфо о конкурсах и фестивалях (желательно Украина), но можно и Россия   zaitseff_83@mail.ru

----------


## Veroni4ka_zu

Аhmaria, можно положение по российским конкурсам?

zubkovo4ka@yandex.ru

----------


## karalius

*ahmaria*,
пришлите пожалуйста информацию о:

«Белые ночи в SUOMI» - состоится 25-31 мая 2009 года мая в Финляндии-Швеции.
«Весенние голоса Праги» состоится в марте 2009 г. в Чехии.
«Зимний карнавал-SUOMI» - в январе, феврале 2009 г. в Финляндии-Швеции.

Спасибо
pramogukaralyste@takas.lt

----------


## ahmaria

*Veroni4ka_zu*,
*karalius*,
 Отправила, что было. По весенним Фестивалям положения будут чуть позже.Обязательно вышлю.

----------


## karalius

*ahmaria*,

Спасибо, получил.

----------


## Larhen

> *Veroni4ka_zu*,
> *karalius*,
>  Отправила, что было. По весенним Фестивалям положения будут чуть позже.Обязательно вышлю.


Можно у вас попросить информацию по весенним фестивалям на почту   ldovit@tut.by     Заранее благодарю

----------


## ahmaria

*Larhen*,
 В ближайшее время вышлю.

----------


## OKSY

Здравствуйте, вышлите, пожайлуста положение о Российских конкурсах на 2009 год. Заранее благодарна. 
*oksy11@mail.ru*

----------


## MargoNV

[b]ahmaria[/b
Пожалуйста, вышлите положения к Российским конкурсам (меня интересует академ. вокал)! Спасибо заранее!

margarita_6724@mail.ru

----------


## katzen

*ahmaria*,
 Можно информацию по конкурсам 2009 года эcтрадный вокал и хореография (10-23 года)Самара, Пенза , Оренбург, Саратов , Уфа, Казань. Можно Москва п средняя полосаРоссии.
ri-nata2007@yandex.ru

----------


## Елена Орехова

Пришлите,пожалуйста положения конкурсов (вокально-хоровой жанр академический) по адресу:orexova_e@mail.ru Спасибо.

----------


## ahmaria

*Larhen*,
*OKSY*,
*MargoNV*,
*katzen*,
*Елена Орехова*,
 Всем все выслала. Участвуйте и побеждайте.:smile:

----------


## sonatina

и меня интересует инфо о конкурсах и фестивалях (желательно Украина), но можно и Россия

----------


## ahmaria

*sonatina*,
 Смотрите почту.

----------


## dasha1979

Здравствуйте. А можно мне тоже информацию о «Петербургская весна»  2009г. в Санкт-Петербурге.
shmirina_d_a@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## Колобок

Можно и мне информацию о конкурсах на 2009 год.
kolobok72@bk.ru

----------


## непоющая

здравствуйте!!! Извините, если глупый и много раз повторяющийся вопрос. Мне бы хотелось выехать на конкурс вне нашей республики (Карелия) со своими детками. Возраст 11-15 лет. К сожалению, никогда раньше нигде не участвовали, боюсь, да и не знаю куда и как обращаться. Подскажите, если можно. Мальчик 5 класс очень талантливый, у нас ему нет равных. Хотим попробовать.
galksan@mail.ru

----------


## Elen777

*ahmaria* , мне нужны вокальные конкурсы на 2009 год возраст 15-20лет (строительный колледж) Всероссийского формата. Такие требования в этом году. Буду признательна за помощь. Вышлите на рамблер пожалуйста адреса, всё что есть. :flower: 
__________________________-
len162008@rambler.ru

----------


## Jilian

Здравствуйте а мне очень нужна инфа о любых ,точнее всех вокальных конкурсах,которые будут проводиться в Москве.Возраст весь от мал до велик (это значит для 10 -20 лет)Большое спасибо!

----------


## Евгения Ложкина

СОбираемся на Питерский фестиваль "Будущее планеты", который будет проходить с 30.03 по 04.04. Кому интересно, могу набрать положение о конкурсе. Понравилось, что много возрастных групп.

----------


## bemole

Интересуют российские конкурсы  на 2009 год со статусом международные или открытые,  т.к. мы из Беларуси. Эстрадный вокал, возраст 7-10 лет.

----------


## leola

Здравствуйте, нам бы так-же хотелось получить информацию о конкурсах.
Заранее благодарны! (Беларусь) :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Возраст 10-20лет Образцовая Эстрадная студия.

leolaby@mail.ru

----------


## непоющая

*Евгения Ложкина*,
пожалуйста, меня очень интересует. Правда, Питера боюсь. Но всё равно пытаться-то надо))))
если можно, с контактными телефонами. 
galksan@mail.ru
спасибо

----------


## Елена Орехова

> СОбираемся на Питерский фестиваль "Будущее планеты", который будет проходить с 30.03 по 04.04. Кому интересно, могу набрать положение о конкурсе. Понравилось, что много возрастных групп.


Пожалуйста, пришлите положение конкурса "Будущее планеты" на orexova_@mail.ru 
Спасибо

----------


## interprojectkiev

А можно и нам  положение о  :Aga:  :flower:  Будущем планеты на olgatimoshenko@mail.ru

----------


## Stels

> Мальчик 5 класс очень талантливый





> Питера боюсь


Не  бойтесь!:biggrin:
Поющих мальчиков у нас любят. Если есть такая же по голосу, но  девочка, то побеждает обязательно мальчик. :Aga: 
На конкурсах любят смотреть синтез вокала, актёрского мастерства, костюмов.
Поэтому мы в Москве  поразились, что костюмы почти у всех никакие. Но судили в основном вокальное мастерство.

----------


## непоющая

*Stels*,
 уууууу... С актёрством у нас сложновато... Зато вокал - чистая колоратура. Но что-то вот положение не присылают, всё ждём... За поддержку спасибо!!!

----------


## HREY

Форумчане! Меня зовут Татьяна!  У меня есть информация по некоторым детским конкурсам на 2009 год! Обращайтесь! А если кто может поделиться своей информацией, буду премного благодарна!

----------


## IRUSIK77

> Форумчане! Меня зовут Татьяна!  У меня есть информация по некоторым детским конкурсам на 2009 год! Обращайтесь! А если кто может поделиться своей информацией, буду премного благодарна!


Очень интересует такая информация, только куда обращаться? 

zaharova7788@mail.ru

----------


## непоющая

*HREY*, привет!!! А если я не обладаю полезной инфой, Вы всё равно поделитесь? Буду просто очень спасибо...!!!!
galksan@mail.ru

----------


## NAT2008

*HREY,*

Меня интересует эта информация. Буду вам очень благодарна!

nat6508@mail.ru

----------


## Елена Орехова

> Форумчане! Меня зовут Татьяна!  У меня есть информация по некоторым детским конкурсам на 2009 год! Обращайтесь! А если кто может поделиться своей информацией, буду премного благодарна!


  Здравствуйте, Татьяна! Будьте добры, пришлите информацию на orexova_e@mail.ru Спасибо.
Напишите, что вас интересует.

----------


## ahmaria

*dasha1979*,
*Колобок*,
*непоющая*,
*Elen777*,
*leola*,
 Выслала положения.
*bemole*,
 Куда высылать информацию? Напишите адрес!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*IRUSIK77*,
*NAT2008*,
 Позволила себе и вам выслать Положения о наших Фестивалях.
Все Фестивали Международные, проходят уже несколько лет и недовольных у нас пока не было. Одни благодарности. Так что, будем рады видеть всех в числе участников!:smile:

----------


## непоющая

я всё получила, спасибо. Сегодня же начинаю шуршать!!!

----------


## zizi

А можно и мне информацию по конкурсам. Заранее спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Аллочка86

*Василий2008*,
 и мне пришлите пожалуйста информацию о конкурсах!!!  :flower:

----------


## Анна Шелест

Пришлите, пожалуйста, информацию или положения о таких фестивалях:

«Белые ночи в SUOMI» - состоится 25-31 мая 2009 года мая в Финляндии-Швеции.
«Весенние голоса Праги» состоится в марте 2009 г. в Чехии.
«Зимний карнавал-SUOMI» - в январе, феврале 2009 г. в Финляндии-Швеции.

а также огромная просьба прислать информацию и других конкурсах. Заранее спасибо.

*Добавлено через 1 час 38 минут*
*HREY*,
*HREY*,
 Пришлите, пожалуйста, информацию или положения о таких фестивалях:

«Белые ночи в SUOMI» - состоится 25-31 мая 2009 года мая в Финляндии-Швеции.
«Весенние голоса Праги» состоится в марте 2009 г. в Чехии.
«Зимний карнавал-SUOMI» - в январе, феврале 2009 г. в Финляндии-Швеции.

а также огромная просьба прислать информацию и других конкурсах. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## flyfish

*ahmaria*,
А можно и мне Положения о Ваших фестивалях?
alice_corn@pochta.ru

----------


## mama_olya

*ahmaria*,
 А можно и мне информацию по конкурсам. Заранее спасибо!
mama_olya07@mail.ru

----------


## Василий

> Василий2008,
> и мне пришлите пожалуйста информацию о конкурсах!!!


Отправил:
"Солнечный зайчик" (2009). 
"Открытая Россия" - положение будет через неделю. 
"Изумрудный город" пока старое. (будет проводится-октябрь 2009) 
"Есенинская Русь" пока старое (будет проводится-октябрь 2009) 
"Надежды России" в ноябре, пока положения нет. 
"Веспремские игры"_ пока старое (будет проводится-октябрь 2009) 
"Улыбки моря" - 2009 
С уважением,- Василий.

----------


## interprojectkiev

*Василий2008*,
Василий, здравствуйте!
Идем на "Столиця запрошуе" в Киеве 24 января. Вы там будете?

----------


## Людмила Радченко

Мне бы тоже хотелось пошложения обо всех конкурсах, кроме заграницы.

"Необходимо побольше участвовать в различных мероприятиях - это и прекрасная тренировка, в том числе и нервов, и выявление собственных недоработок и пропусков в обучении, и возможность оказаться в нужном месте в нужное время, чтобы появиться перед нужными людьми." - это цитата из другой ветки нашего форума. Согласна абсолютно.

----------


## zizi

*Василий2008*,
 а мне можно про конкурсы информацию! :flower:

----------


## runa

Дорогая ahmaria  !!!!Пришлите пожайлусто информацию на конкурсы и фестивале в России и за рубежом на 2009год заранее спасибо))

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*
мой адрес kalima.86@mail.ru

----------


## ahmaria

*zizi*,
*flyfish*,
*Анна Шелест*,
*mama_olya*,
*Людмила Радченко*,
 Выслала все, как просили.
*ОБРАТИТЕ ВНИМАНИЕ!!!*: в положении "Зимний карнавал SUOMI" указаны *2* срока проведения Фестиваля (в январе и феврале) и так же, указаны сроки проведения Фестиваля *"Белые ночи SUOMI"* (25-30 мая 2009).Положение и цена на этот Фестиваль такие же, как на "Зимний карнавал".

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*runa*,
 Отправила.

----------


## leola

Спасибо, всё получила! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

leolaby@mail.ru

----------


## mama_olya

*ahmaria*,
спасибо большое!!!
mama_olya07@mail.ru

----------


## nata14b84

*ahmaria*,
 пришлите, пожалуйста, информацию по конкурсам на 2009 год. Спасибо!

----------


## Мария Философ

Социальный фонд «Добрые дела», учредитель ООО «Центр социальных проектов»  
г. Москва

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
о проведении V международного конкурса-фестиваля
детского и юношеского творчества
«Будущее планеты»
г. Санкт-Петербург
30.03.2009 г.-04.04.2009 г.

Цели и задачи:

        Международный конкурс-фестиваль детского и юношеского творчества проводится социальным фондом «Добрые дела», учредитель ООО «Центр социальных проектов» г.  Москва с целью выявления наиболее талантливых и ярких исполнителей и участников из разных городов России, ближнего и дальнего зарубежья; поддержки детского и юношеского творчества, эстетического и нравственного воспитания детей и юношества; воспитание у подрастающего поколения бережного отношения и любви к Родине.

Условия участия:

       Для участия в фестивале участники предоставляют заявку в оргкомитет не позднее 20 марта 
2009 года.
    В фестивале принимают участие: детские и юношеские творческие коллективы и отдельные исполнители в возрасте от 5 до 25   лет.
       Участник (солист, коллектив) имеет право участвовать в нескольких  номинациях с условием предоставления отдельной анкеты-заявки на каждую номинацию, показа в каждом заявленном жанре двух конкурсных выступлений без дополнительной оплаты за номинации                                         .  Участник коллектива, выступающий сольно считается отдельным участником. Каждый коллектив,   солист показывает по 1 конкурсному номеру в двух турах, продолжительностью не более 4 минут каждый. Драматические и музыкальные театры выступают в одном туре, продолжительность выступления не более 20 минут.


                 Номинации, жанр и возрастные категории участников конкурса:

		Вокал: (соло, ансамбль): академический, народный ( в том числе фольклор и этнография), джазовое пение, эстрадный. В народном и академическом вокале допускается использование фонограммы, без использования средств усиления голоса: 5-8 лет, 9-11 лет, 12-14 лет, 15-20 лет, 21-25 лет.
		Хоровое пение:младшая ( до 12 лет), средняя ( 13-17 лет ), старшая ( 18-25 лет) и смешанная группа.
		Драматический театр, музыкальный театр: (без использования штанкетного оборудования) академического, современного, народного направлений ( в том числе фольклор и этнография; театрализованные действия и обряды)- 5-17 лет, 18-25 лет, смешанная группа.
		Хореография: ( соло, ансамбль): классический танец, народный танец  ( в том числе этнический  и историко-бытовой), народный стилизованный танец, спортивно-бальный танец, современные направления, эстрадный танец: 5-9 лет, 10-12 лет, 13-15 лет, 16-20 лет, 21-25 лет, смешанная группа.
Шоу-группа: младшая ( до 10 лет), средняя ( 11-14 лет), старшая ( 15-25 лет), смешанная группа.
		Театр мод: прет-а-портье, вечерняя одежда, детская, подростковая и тинейджерская одежда,  исторический костюм, сценический костюм  и т.д. Возраст 5-10 лет, 11-15 лет, 16-20 лет, 21-25 лет, смешанная группа.

		Оригинальный жанр: (соло, ансамбль): эквилибр, акробатика, пластический этюд,  жонглирование, клоунада.
		Художественное слово: младшая ( до 15 лет), старшая ( 16-25 лет ).
		Замена репертуара строго ЗАПРЕЩЕНА!
		К участию в конкурсе приглашаются учащиеся специальных коррекционных школ в дополнительных номинациях.

Подведение итогов и награждение.

		Исполнительское мастерство участников оценивается в каждой номинации и возрастной группе. Участники награждаются : дипломами  обладателя «Гран-при», лауреата I, II, III степеней, дипломанта и участника.
		Присуждаются специальные призы и награды.
       Учрежден специальный приз: «Приз директора» - путевка на международный конкурс-фестиваль детского и юношеского творчества «Будущее планеты», фестиваль «Звездное лето», который пройдет в городе-курорте Анапа в июне 2009 года.

		Во время работы конкурса для руководителей творческих коллективов проводятся семинары и мастер-классы известными деятелями культуры и искусства Российской Федерации: профессиональными режиссерами, хореографами, преподавателями ВУЗов, артистами ведущих театров города Санкт-Петербурга БЕСПЛАТНО. Участникам семинаров и мастер-классов выдается документ установленного образца. 

		Путевка: трансфер «вокзал - отель «Санкт-Петербург» - вокзал», проживание в 2-х местных номерах, завтрак, обзорная 3-х часовая экскурсия по городу Санкт-Петербургу на комфортабельных автобусах., оргвзнос.
		Шесть дней в городе Санкт-Петербурге.
		Стоимость путевки на одного человека - 8000 рублей. Каждое 15-е место бесплатно.
Дополнительные услуги: по желанию в ресторане отеля можно заказать обед и ужин (расчет наличный).
		Форма оплаты безналичная. При перечислении средств по безналичному расчету назначение формируется следующим образом- «Целевой взнос на фестиваль «Будущее планеты». Невыполнение данного пункта повлечет возврат взноса. Перечисление средств не позднее 25 марта 2009 года.
		Реквизиты: Социальный фонд «Добрые дела»:
ИНН/КПП 7302028703/730201001
БИК 047311886
Кор/счет 30101810800000000886 в филиале Димитровградский  ЗАО АКБ «ГАЗБАНК»
р/с 40703810200003001157
Ульяновская обл., г. Димитровград, ул. Рабочая д.7
		Примечание: При невозможности перечисления денег на счет организатора, по согласованию с дирекцией фестиваля взнос может быть внесен в кассу организатора наличными деньгами в момент регистрации по прибытии на конкурс.

		Директор конкурса-фестиваля Шипигина Ирина Васильевна

		Контакты: г. Санкт-Петербург                                                                                                          
                                директор конкурса- /моб./ 8-962-708-87-28
			        оргкомитет- 8-(812)-932-57-19; 8-905-202-87-27
			        тел/факс: 8-(812)-496-26-47
                                Е-mail: rodniki.spb@gmail.com 




	ЗАЯВКА
на участие в V
международном конкурсе-фестивале
детского и юношеского творчества
«Будущее планеты»


		Республика, область, город__________________________________________________
		__________________________________________________________________________
		Ф.И. участника (название коллектива)_________________________________________
		__________________________________________________________________________
		Дата рождения (год создания коллектива)_____________________________________			
		Ф.И.О. руководителя_______________________________________________________
		_________________________________________________________________________
		Сотовый телефон, E-mail___________________________________________________	
		Домашний адрес (адрес направляющей организации)____________________________
		__________________________________________________________________________
		Контактный телефон, факс___________________________________________________
		Общее количество участников с указанием возраста_____________________________
		Количество сопровождающих________________________________________________
		Всего:


		Конкурсная программа
		Номинация___________________________________возрастная категория___________
		I тур___________________________________________, хронометраж___________		II тур__________________________________________, хронометраж______________


		Дата приезда в г. Санкт-Петербург___________________________________________
		Время прибытия___________________________________________________________
		Номер поезда, рейса________________________________________________________
		Номер вагона______________________________________________________________
		Вокзал___________________________________________________________________
		Дата отъезда из г. Санкт-Петербурга__________________________________________
		Время отправления_________________________________________________________
		Вокзал___________________________________________________________________


Руководитель коллектива						М.П.

		Примечание: на каждую номинацию и солиста подается отдельная заявка.

		Отдельно подается список коллектива (включая руководителя и сопровождающих 	лиц) с указанием Ф.И.О., даты рождения, данных паспорта и свидетельства о 	рождении для предоставления в отель.

----------


## Prosto_YA

*ahmaria*,
 вышлите, пожалуйста, информацию по конкурсам на 2009 год на адрес jarvika@rambler.ru =)

----------


## Milya

"Золотой Феникс" - V Международный конкурс. Проходит одновременно в двух концертных залах (ParkInn Пулковская и ЛДМ), в зависимости от номинаций. Жюри - педагоги из ВУЗов искусства и культуры Москвы, СпБ, исключительно для объективной оценки мастерства, уровня подготовки к поступлению, рекомендаций.

----------


## ahmaria

*nata14b84*,
*Prosto_YA*,
 Выслала положения.
*Milya*,
 Если не сложно, пришлите мне на почту положение, или хотя бы с кем связаться, чтобы узнать информацию.

----------


## Рик Мартин

Нужна постоянная информация о конкурсах только Международных ,Девочка 10 лет.Если можно,пришлите информацию на salve2008@ukr.net

----------


## Milya

Мария, вся инфа на www.det-fond.ru Если интересуют вопросы сотрудничества пишите на эл. почту, адрес скинула.

----------


## ahmaria

*Рик Мартин*,
 Отправила вам положения.
*Milya*,
 Спасибо, информацию посмотрела.

----------


## MargoNV

*Василий2008*,
Будьте добры, вышлите информацию о конкурсах!

margarita_6724@mail.ru

----------


## Ashley Tyler

Нужна информация о детских (10-15 лет примерно) вокальных конкурсах и кастингах в Иркутске и Ирк. области, если знаете, на ближайшее время (на 2009 год)

----------


## Milya

*Рик Мартин*,
 Информацию отправила на электронку.

----------


## Женя Дирхордт

*HREY*,
Очень интересут.Только конкурсы и лучше за рубежом
1xop@bk.ru

----------


## Ashley Tyler

Нужна информация о детских (10-15 лет примерно) вокальных конкурсах и кастингах в Иркутске и Ирк. области, если знаете, на ближайшее время (на 2009 год)
alisa-valles@yandex.ru

----------


## simanechaevskaj

*ahmaria*,
 А можно и мне положение по конкурсу "Золотой феникс". на адрес piligrin1@yandex.ru 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Milya

*simanechaevskaj*,
 Такой розовой принцессе отказать не возможно!!! Все отправила на эл.адрес :Aga:

----------


## Анна Шелест

Шановні Друзі!:smile:
                                   Запрошуємо Вас до участі
у VIІ Регіональному дитячому фестивалі “Світ талантів Києва 2009”!

Дирекція Міжнародного дитячого фестивалю “Світ талантів” засвідчує Вам свою повагу і пропонує розглянути пропозицію щодо участі у VІІ щорічному Київському дитячому фестивалі "Світ талантів Києва 2009", Гала – концерт якого відбудеться 23 квітня в одному з театрів м. Києва.
Основна мета фестивалю – об’єднати талановитих дітей Києва, дати їм можливість розкрити свої таланти, показати їх широкому загалу.  
Головна мета Організаторів: 
- створити атмосферу дружби, взаєморозуміння, доброзичливості між учасниками;                                                                                                                                 - сприяти самоствердженню юних талантів, підвищенню їх професійної майстерності та зростанню творчої кар’єри.


Основні положення фестивалю та умови участі.

І. У фестивалі беруть участь дитячі колективи та діти віком від 5 до 17 років, які є вихованцями творчих шкіл та мистецьких студій м. Києва та області. 
Кожен з учасників повинен мати високу духовну культуру, багатий внутрішній світ, володіти дипломатичними якостями, бути зразком для інших дітей. 

ІІ. Програма Фестивалю складається з конкурсів:
 	         2.1. Шоу талантів: 
	вокальне мистецтво: класичне, народне, естрадне, джазове;
	танцювальне мистецтво: народний, естрадний, класичний танок, модерн, джаз–модерн, брейк-данс, спортивно-бальні танці;
	інструментальне мистецтво: класичне, народне, естрадне, джазове;
	акторська майстерність (художнє читання, сценічні  мініатюри, лялькові театри);
	шоу-пісня  (естрадна);
                     2.2.  Юний дизайнер
                     2.3.  Театри мод
                     2.4.  Спорт
	художня гімнастика;
	акробатика;
                     2.5. Циркове мистецтво 
	жонглювання;
	еквілібристика; 
	оригінальний жанр;


2.6. Світ фантазій:
	виставка образотворчого мистецтва (живопис, графіка, прикладна творчість, художнє фото, народні промисли).


2.7. Шоу краси
	Маленька міс – вік 5-13 років – (2 вікові категорії);
	Маленький містер – вік 5-13 років – (2 вікові категорії);
	Юна міс – вік 14-17 років; 
	Юний містер – вік 14-17 років.


ІІІ.  Вимоги до сценічних номерів учасників.
3.1. Всі учасники фестивалю готують стилізовані українські національні костюми для відкриття Гала-шоу фестивалю.  
3.2. Учасники конкурсу “Шоу талантів” виконують по 2 конкурсних номери:
	національний творчий номер;
	довільний творчий номер;
Максимальна тривалість конкурсних номерів для колективів  5 хвилин і солістів – 3 хвилин.
	Солісти готують фонограму під мінус. 
3.3. Учасники конкурсу “Юний дизайнер”презентують 2 колекції тривалістю 3 хвилини. 
3.4. Учасники конкурсу “Театри мод” презентують 2 колекції тривалістю 5 хвилини
3.5.Учасники конкурсу “Світ фантазій” готують 5 робіт оформлених для виставки.
3.6. Вимоги для учасників конкурсу “Шоу краси”:
	Відкриття Шоу краси (костюм згідно малюнка).
	Дефіле у авангардних костюмах (костюм фантазія)
	Дефіле у вечірньому вбранні
	портфоліо (не менше 10 фотографій, формат А4, з вказівкою агентства або студії); 
3.7. Фонограми мають буди записані на компакт –диски (СD). Виконавча Дирекція отриманий матеріал не повертає.
3.8. Макіяж всіх учасників  має бути коректним, сценічним.  
3.9. Учасники і батьки мають дотримуватися правил, встановлених Дирекцією фестивалю.
3.10. Всі учасники надають якісні портретні фотографії для буклету (2-3шт.) 
3.11. Анкети - заявки приймаються до 1 квітня!


IV. Журі фестивалю та  критерії оцінки учасників. 
4.1. На конкурсі працює професійне журі. До його складу входять відомі актори, продюсери, композитори, аранжувальники, поети, режисери, хореографи, відомі виконавці та інші діячі культури, мистецтва, члени виконавчої дирекції та відомі люди.  
4.2. Критерії оцінки – загальна підготовка, професіоналізм, артистичність, сценічна культура.
4.3.Журі оцінює учасників за 10-бальною шкалою. Загальна оцінка усіх членів журі для кожного учасника оформлюється Протоколом, який подається до виконавчої Дирекції конкурсу. 
4.4. Рішення Журі є кінцевим і обговоренню не підлягає.






V. Нагородження і Призовий фонд.
5.1. Всі учасники  фестивалю отримують:
	дипломи;
	корони;
	стрічки;
	пам’ятні знаки;
	призи від організаторів, меценатів та спонсорів;

Ми впевнені, сьомий дитячий фестиваль “Світ талантів Києва 2009” стане незабутньою подією в житті столиці і надасть можливість дітям розкрити і продемонструвати свої таланти. 




З повагою,

Президент Міжнародного дитячого 
фестивалю “Світ талантів”			   	                            Лідія Лісімова






Контакти Дирекції МДФ "Світ талантів":
Адреса: Київ, вул. Ярославська, 32/33, оф. 43, 
тел. 8 (044) 390 78 78,   
т/ф  8 (044) 425 59 13
моб. 8 (067) 500-58-86.
ania@balien.kiev.ua 
svittalantiv@balien.kiev.ua
zhinka.org.ua

----------


## Toamna

* "Baby Sing" (Литва)*

Так как мы участвуем во всех главных конкурсах Литвы, могу предложить вам приехать на лучший из них, который ежегодно проводится в городе Панявежис (Литва). Это международный конкурс, который соблюдает все правила проведения конкурсов. Конкурс проводится в modern folk, pop, musical, blues , jazz стилях для солистов, ансамблей и групп в категориях до 7, от 7 до 9, 10-12, 13-15, 16-20 лет. Форма представления участника заполняется в интернете www.mds.ten.lt 
Добавил правила участия, а для дополнительной информации можно писать по адресу:
babysingcontest@gmail.com 
Организатор конкурса Гендрюс Якубенас.

Подробнее о конкурсе читайте:
http://dump.ru/file/1513343

в этой странице 
http://www.mds.ten.lt/ 
надо нажать надпись вверху слева "Baby Sing contest (konkursas)", и откроется новая страница, где все будет написано на английском.

----------


## ОлесяЯ

Василий2008 !
А можно мне тоже все о конкурсах, кроме зарубежных, буду очень признательна!
anastasya2004@mail.ru

----------


## interprojectkiev

Toamna положение почитали, только не смогла понять по расходам, которые ложатся на конкурсанта Сколько стоит, примерно, питание и проживание на одного за время фестиваля? Вы цены наверное приблизительно знаете

----------


## Ashley Tyler

*ненавязчиво тыкает пальцем вверх*

----------


## Soul vokal

*ahmaria*,
Если не сложно, вышлите пожалуйста положения международных вокальных конкурсов на лето 2009, желательно в Питер ,Волгограде,Казани,Москве и Суздале.Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Аллуся Кузьмина

Если есть такая возможность, то отправьте мне, пожалуйста, информацию по фестивалям, конкурсам в Украине (региональные, международные и т.д.) на почту:
al-snake@ukr.net Буду очень признательна!!!

----------


## Натали ПЖ

Добрый день всем! У кого есть сведения на 2009 год по детским вокальным конкурсам и фестивалям пришлите на мой адрес natali-977@mail.ru

----------


## IRUSIK77

*Откликнитесь*, кто едет в *Тюмень* на Розу ветров 9-13 апреля?
Если едет мама с девочкой, могли бы вместе снять квартиру на эти дни, чтобы не жить в гостинице (неизвестно какие условия, бывает без горячей воды и т.д.)
Пишите в личн. сообщ. или на электронку: zaharova7788@mail.ru
Если есть кто из Тюмени, подскажите координаты агентств, где можно снять посуточно квартиру.

----------


## svgern

Необходима информация о детстких вокальных конкурсах на Украине в 2009 году

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Необходима информация о детстких вокальных конкурсах на Украине в 2009 году. Мой адрес gernsv@svitonline.com.

----------


## лариса

Необходима информация о детстких вокальных конкурсах на Украине в 2009 году laris69@list.ru

----------


## lacri

очень интересные конкурсы вы тут описываете. И мне бы хотелось узнать про них побольш...напишите на 2009 год раскладку конкурсов и иусловия участия....(и про какрапуз-шоу не забудьте, плизззз....

nati-na@rambler

Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ заранее!

----------


## karalius

Шлите информацию о всех зарубежных конкурсах и фестивалях.
pramogukaralyste@takas.lt
Спасибо.

----------


## птичка-величка

конкурс "ПУТЁВКА К ЗВЁЗДАМ2, ИМЕЕТ РАЗНЫЕ НОМИНАЦИИ, В ТОМ ЧИСЛЕ И ДЕТСКУЮ,2-6 сенятбря, победители поют на открытой сцене на День города Москвы.
услоия http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/1/

----------


## vargavolk1

*HREY*,
 если можно кинте мне все что есь в Питере.

----------


## oks0115

Здравствуйте! очень нужная темка!может у вас найдется информация и для нас!хотелось бы узнать про конкурсы для детских акедем. хоров на 2009-2010г.Большое вам всем  спасибо!

----------


## Calzedoniya

Отправьте мне,пожалуйста,также информацию про ближайшие конкурсы в Москве=)Спасибо! lenycik_92@mail.ru

----------


## kotay09

Помогите пожалуйста,подскаите конкурсы по Москве!заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Мария-М

И мне, пожалуйста, пришлите информацию о конкурсах в средней полосе России.

----------


## Ashley Tyler

Нужна информация о детских (10-15 лет примерно) вокальных конкурсах и кастингах в Иркутске и Ирк. области, если знаете, на ближайшее время (на 2009 год)
alisa-valles@yandex.ru

----------


## Темик

Мне бы тоже такая информация не помешала! Вышлите мне на почту инфу,только по россии!я и мои дети заранее благодарны!почта:ferum139@rambler.ru

----------


## МильКа

Буду очень благодарна, если отправите мне информацию о близжайших вокальных конкурсах в Иркутске и в Иркутской области:smile:
Prostokatia@list.ry

----------


## Milya

Международный конкурс современных исполнителей "Музыкальный спринт" пройдёт в городе Сочи 25-28 августа 2009 года. Участники соревнуются в двух номинациях: "Хореография" (соло, ансамбль) и "Вокал" (соло, ансамбль). Название конкурса говорит само за себя. Спринтерская дистанция - два тура за три дня - это мобилизация всех сил, уверенность в себе и своих способностях, ответственность и настрой только на победу. "Музыкальный спринт" - конкурс по системе выбывания и открытого голосования жюри. "Музыкальный спринт" - конкурс, ежегодно открывающий новые имена в современном искусстве. "Музыкальный спринт" - конкурс смелых молодых артистов и высокопрофессиональных педагогов.
Особенностью проекта является и присутствие в жюри представителей практически всех известных профильных ВУЗов страны: РАТИ (ГИТИС), Ульяновский педагогический университет, Московский институт современных искусств, Сочинский колледж искусств и многих других. Отличный шанс быть зачисленным на курс известных мастеров вокала или хореографии - выступление на сцене "Музыкального спринта". По итогам 2008г. молодой вокалист из г. Волжский Котляров Алексей стал студентом МИСИ (кафедра вокала и джазового пения), Заур Алиев отмечен благодарностью руководства Карачаево-Черкесской республики и включён в состав делегации от своего региона на XI фестиваль искусств народов Кавказа, Путинцев Илья и Гергель Юлия достойно выступили на Международных фестивалях Европы, получив приглашения вместе с Кубками Лауреатов Международного конкурса современных исполнителей "Музыкальный спринт - 2008".

----------


## myza-77

отзовитесь! кто был на конкурсе патриотической песни"Я люблю тебя Россия!" в Пятигорске??? кто-то снимал видео???
myza-77mail.ru

----------


## lar4ik

Очень хотелось бы иметь информацию о детских эстрадных конкурсах (вокальный ансамбль) в Москве. 
Спасибо
music-lar4ik@yandex.ru

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Коллеги!
Ещё не поздно купить билет до Владимира.приехать 23го утром,в комплекс Клязьма(номер с удобствами в среднем 1000р с ч-ка)заплатить взнос 2300р.или 1000р.за каждого участника ансамбля-и вы на детском вокальном конкурсе "ЗВЁЗДНЫЙ КЛЮЧИК".(с 6 до 14 лет)Питание - по студенческим ценам,экскурсии - в подарок!
На след.день открывается взрослый конкурс там же-"Звёздные врата"(с 15 до ...)условия туров:у детей_-отечеств.хит и совр. песня_,у взрослых-_мировой хит и песня-визитка._
25го июня в Областном Дворце Культуры - финал ,мастер-классы и награждение на гала.концерте,затем -много интересного,интересует-расскажу.Звоните мне:* 8960 730 77 77*
Заявки в традиционной форме присылайте на *fest-vladimir@mail.ru*
См.подробности-в моей теме.

----------


## sveta1594

Нужна информация о детских  вокальных конкурсах Крымской области,Украйны на осень-зиму 2009 год
Спасибо

----------


## шевченко ирина юрьевна

*Василий*,
 Убедительная просьба:направить информацию о детских вокальных конкурсах ноябрь-декабрь 2009 и на 2010год в России. Заранее благодарна. shevchenkoirina@yandex.ru

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Мелодия*,

Убедительная просьба:направить информацию о детских вокальных конкурсах ноябрь-декабрь 2009 и на 2010год в России. Заранее благодарна. shevchenkoirina@yandex.ru

----------


## Мелодия

> Мелодия,
> 
> Убедительная просьба:направить информацию о детских вокальных конкурсах ноябрь-декабрь 2009 и на 2010год в России. Заранее благодарна.


К сожалению, я о новых конкурсах ничего не знаю.

----------


## сибирь

Добрый вечер,я новичок.У меня старшая дочь отлично поёт,занимается вокалом,занимает 1 места,хотелось бы,чтобы не ушла любовь к пению,но  мы незнаем куда обратиться или прослушаться у профес.Какие конкурсы будут проходить в Екат-ге?

----------


## Toamna

*МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ КОНКУС ПЕНИЯ
SING CHRISTMAS*

*ПАНЕВЕЖИС, Литва 12-13 декабря, 2009г.*

*СТРУКТУРА КОНКУРСА.*
Конкурс проводятся я двух этапах: квалификационный отбор участников по аудио, видео записям и финальное выступление.

Конкурс проводятся для солистов, вокальных ансамблей и хоров в категориях до 7, от 7 до 9, 10-12, 13-15, 16-18 и 19-25 лет. Ансамбли и хоры до 7 лет могут исполнять одногалосые сочинения. Ансамвли и хоры от 7-9 лет должны исполнять двухголосые ( и более ) сочинения. Более старшые трехголосые ( и более ) сочинения.

Все солисты исполняет: пeрвая песня – CHRISTMAS, вторая песня в любом стиле.
Все вокальные ансамбли и хоры исполняет: пeрвая песня – CHRISTMAS, вторая песня в стиле Soul-Gospel.
ПРЕДЛАГАЕМЫЙ РЕПЕРТУАР не обязательный, но организаторы может предложить ноты, фонограммы и джазовые интерпретации CHRISTMAS песен.

(Слушать: www.mds.ten.lt)

*ОТБОР УЧАСТНИКОВ.*
Солисты, вокальные ансамбли, хоры, решившие принимать участие в конкурсе, должны до 1 ноября выслать аудио или видео записи, по каторым жюри произведет отбор финалистов конкурса. Лауреатам конкурса Baby Sing записи присылать ненадо. Продолжительность записей 3-5 мин. Запись должна быть хорошего качества.

Программа, которую исполнители выбрали для квалификационного отбора, может отличаться от той, которая будет исполнена во время финального выступления. Максимальная продолжительность финальных выступлений – 4мин. Для финального выступления не обязательно должны быть использованы фонограммы акомпанемента.

*ФИНАЛ.*
Исполнители, отобранные для участия в финале, будут информированы об этом до 1 декабря. Порядок выступления финалистов устанавливается путем жеребьевки в день концерта.

*ВЗНОС УЧАСТНИКА.*
Каждый певец, отобранный в финал, обязан уплатить взнос участника: солист – 40 евро, член ансамбля -- 30 евро, член хора – 20 евро. Плюсовые и минусовые фонограммы в формате CD быть высланы до 10 декабря. Форма представления участника заполняется в интернете www.mds.ten.lt Ценники гостиниц будут высланы сразу же после квалификационного отбора. Исполнителям не уплатившим взноса уцастника, не будет разрешено участвовать в конкурсе. Участники конкурса и сопровождающие лица сами покрывают дорожные расходы, и тах же расходы с их прибыванием.

*К ВАШЕМУ СВЕДЕНИЮ.*
Оценка исполнителей во всех категориях будет проводитсья отдельно. В фонограмме для вокальных ансамблей и хоров недолжно быть “back” вокала.
Были бы рады участию аккомпанирующих инструментальных ансамблей. Организаторы конкурса имеют право на трансляцию всех выступлений по телевидению и радио, снятие на пленку и фотографирование, издательство без всякой дополнительной платы. Записи возврату не подлежат.

*ПРИЗЫ.*
Победитель Grand Prix определяется по общей сумме баллов. Победители первых трех мест в каждой категории награждаются дипломами и сувенирами. Лауреаты конкурса будут рекомендованы для участия в других международных фестивалях Европы .

Организатор фестиваля Modern Vocal Studio
Nepriklausomybės a. 9-13, 35228 Panevezys, Lithuania
Тел+ 370-650 20438
E-mail : babysingcontest@gmail.com
www.mds.ten.lt

----------


## sav040778

здраствуйте,Василий. если не сложно - сообщите о конкурсах на 2010 год  в Москве, близлежащих  от Москвы областях, или Санкт-Петербурге,
Нам 7 лет

----------


## Selina 7373

На "Будущее планеты" ездить не советую, там полный бардак и вы все равно ничего не получите. Так что даже не пытайтесь, мы вот там были и пожалели, лучше ездить на конкурсы от МБФ "Наше будущее" вот там организаниция, жюри действительно международники и есть выход за границу. Всем удачи.:smile:

----------


## SatinDoll

Очень хотелось бы получить информацию о конкурсах

----------


## Музилка

А в Москве и Смоленске?

----------


## tania0852

Пожалуйста, вышлите информацию о конкурсах, проходящих в Болгарии в июне 2010 года, через какой фонд или турагенство лучше делать заявку? Если кто был на конкурсах в 2009 году, пожалуйста, поделитесь впечатлениями. Спасибо. 
Мой адрес tania0852@mail.ru

----------


## beladonna7

Цены на конкурсы растут как на дрожжах!!! Еще в 2008 г. Хрустальная магнолия - около 7000 тыс, 2010 г - 14400 (неделя)!!! Пол года назад пятидневные конкурсы в Сочи были в районе 8500 тыс., а на грядущее лето уже цены около 11000 тыс!!!! Я понимаю: кризис-мизис, самоокупаемость....а у нас, например, спонсоров нет! Родители уже на меня волками смотрят, когда я заикаюсь про очередной конкурс! Эх.... а так хочется сцены! :Oj:

----------


## Milya

*Selina 7373*,
 Спасибо за тёплые слова.
*beladonna7*,
 Напишите, пожалуйста, ваш контактный e-mail. Давайте вместе подумаем, как можно помочь вам и вашим воспитанникам принять участие в достойных, хорошо организованных конкурсах и фестивалях 2010г.
milya40@ya.ru

----------


## beladonna7

Milya!
Спасибо большое за понимание!
beladonna7@rambler.ru

----------


## Обаяние2006

Здравствуйте! Пришлите пожалуйста положение, если оно есть, на конкурс Надежды Европы, который состоится в Сочи в марте. Спасибо. 
www.obayanie2006.ru

----------


## Milya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCoUvPlt0G8
Участница конкурса "Сияние звёзд" Брестель Дарья 10 лет. Номинация "Джазовое пение"

----------


## Lenysik

Дорогие друзья! Кто принимал участие в конкурсе "Открвытая Европа", который проходит в Москве? Поделитесь, пожалуйста впечатлениями.
Нам пришло от организаторов приглашение на участие в этом году, но мы из Украины и уж, если ехать и везти детей, то хотелось бы достойного уровня организации и судейства.
Буду благодарна за любую информацию по этому вопросу.

----------


## Лунная ночь

Здравствуйте, ищу информацию о детстких вокальных конкурсах в Екатеринбурге в 2010 году. За ранее спасибо

----------


## Sonnekreis

Приглашаем принять участие в VI Международном вокальном конкурсе "OPUS", который будет проходить с 19 по 26 июня 2010 в Испании.
Номинации конкурса: Сольная эстрадная песня ;Народная песня ;Музыкальный ансамбль 
Хоровые коллективы и ансамбли академического вокала допускаются к участию после рассмотрения заявок оргкомитетом, в индивидуальном порядке.
Возрастные категории
В номинации "Сольная эстрадная песня" и "Народная песня" возрастные категории:
	до 8 лет 
	9 - 13 лет 
	14 - 17 лет 
	18 - 21 год 
В номинации "Музыкальный ансамбль" возрастные категории:
	Младшая группа - до 14 лет 
	Старшая группа - до 21 года 
Условия участия в фестивале:
	Участники готовят на конкурс две разнохарактерные песни под оркестровую фонограмму до 8 минут общего времени. 
	На конкурс должны быть предоставлены фонограммы высокого качества с записью минусовых фонограмм на CD или мини-диске. Каждый номер на отдельном носителе. 
	В номинации "Cольная песня" допускается использование фрагментного бэк-вокала, как прописанного, так и живого. 
	Допускается использование подтанцовки. 
	Не разрешено пропевание музыкальных фраз с использованием "duble". 
Жюри фестиваля
Состав международного жюри определяет Оргкомитет конкурса.
Жюри оценивает участников конкурса закрытым голосованием по 10-ти балльной системе.
Главным критерием оценки является уровень исполнительного мастерства, соответствие манеры исполнения репертуару.
Призы и награды фестиваля: Все участники конкурса награждаются дипломами и памятными подарками.
Участникам конкурса присваиваются следующие звания:
	Обладатель Гран-При (+ денежная премия) 
	Лауреат I степени 
	Лауреат II степени 
	Лауреат III степени 
	Дипломант 
	Участник конкурса 
Победители конкурса награждаются соответствующими подарками и сертификатами, подтверждающими полученное звание.
Подробную информацию можно смотреть на нашем сайте:
http://www.sonnekreis.com/child_festival.html

Фестивальный центр "Солнечный круг"
Санкт-Петербург
т\ф +7 812 5953569
тел. моб. +7 921 5681740; +7 906 2641926
spb@sonnekreis.com
http://vkontakte.ru/club13033677

----------


## Milya

Финансовые условия проектов "OPUS" здесь!

----------


## Вертолина

Российская  Федерация
Чувашская Республика
Город Чебоксары

Российский фестиваль-конкурс музыкально-художественного творчества
" Созвездие талантов - 2010"

П О Л О Ж Е Н И Е
о проведении Российского фестиваля-конкурса "Созвездие талантов-2010"

    Фестиваль-конкурс проводится при поддержке Администрации Президента
Российской Федерации,   Министерства образования и молодёжной политики Чувашской
Республики,  Администрации города Чебоксары.
    Организаторы Фестиваля-конкурса: Администрация Калининского района г.
Чебоксары, Благотворительный фонд "Хевел", Республиканский Общественный совет
помощи детям, ООО "Сольвенто".

Фестиваль-конкурс  "Созвездие талантов-2010" организовывается  в   канун 65-ти
летнего юбилея Великого Праздника Победы в Великой Отечественной Войне  и должен
способствовать  развитию и укреплению патриотических идей защитников Российского
Отечества у детей и юношей, сохранению нетленной памяти  героизма наших отцов,
дедов и прадедов в борьбе с фашистскими захватчиками.

Цели и задачи конкурса
Фестиваль-конкурс проводится с целью сохранения и развития  традиций
многонациональной культуры Российской Федерации, выявления и  всесторонней
поддержки талантливых  и перспективных детей, привлечения к творчеству
воспитанников детских домов, домов-интернатов обмена творческим опытом
представителей разных регионов России, установления творческих связей с
отдельными исполнителями и детскими творческими коллективами Республики Чувашия
и регионами Российской Федерации, привлечения внимания со стороны
государственных, международных, коммерческих и общественных  организаций  к
проблемам творческих коллективов и исполнителей, освещения творчества детей и
молодежи в средствах массовой информации.
Фестиваль-конкурс призван способствовать развитию творческого потенциала и росту
вокального, хореографического, исполнительского мастерства детей, в том числе
воспитанников детских домов, домов-интернатов.
Номинации, жанры и возрастные категории
1.Вокал: эстрадный (ансамбли, соло), народный (ансамбли, соло), академический (
ансамбли, соло). Солисты и ансамбли исполняют два разнохарактерных произведения
(песни) на свой выбор, продолжительностью не более 3,30 минут каждое.
Группа А:  До 9 лет;
Группа Б:  От 10 до 12;
Группа В:   От 13 до 16 лет;
Группа Д:  От 17 до 25 лет;
2.Хореография: народный,  современный, эстрадный танец (ансамбли, соло) .
Солисты и ансамбли исполняют два произведения  на свой выбор, продолжительностью
не более 3,30 минут каждое.
Группа А:  от 7 до 11  лет
Группа Б:  От 12 до 15 лет
Группа В:  От 16 до 25
3. Дополнительная номинация: Вокал: эстрадный (ансамбли, соло), - исполнение
одного произведения (песни) на героико-патриотическую тематику
продолжительностью не более 3,30 минут;

Примечание: Участник (коллектив, солист) имеет право участвовать в нескольких
номинациях с условием предоставления отдельной анкеты на каждую номинацию и
оплаты за дополнительную номинацию.
Условия выступления на конкурсе
1. Конкурсные произведения могут исполняться с живым сопровождением (для
академического и народного вокала) или под "минусовую" фонограмму (для всех
номинаций) . Инструментальная фонограмма ("-1") должна быть качественно записана
на носителе (мини-диск, СD аудио-диск), не допустимо использование фонограмм в
формате МР-3.
2. Пение под плюсовую фонограмму, а также под фонограмму "караоке" не
допускается, а участники снимаются с конкурса.
Допускается использование в фонограмме фрагментарно бэк-вокала без прописывания
основной музыкальной партии (только для солистов.)
Для вокальных ансамблей прописанный бэк-вокал не допускается.
Где и когда проводится конкурс.
1.Конкурс проводится в столице Чувашской Республики   городе Чебоксары.
2.Сроки проведения конкурса с 29 апреля по 2 мая  2010 года.
 29 апреля - 9.00-15.00 - заезд для участников и сопровождающих, размещение в
гостинце, регистрация  на конкурс;
15.00-22.00 - Репетиции,  круглый стол для руководителей, ,открытие фестиваля-
конкурса, номинация - Патриотическая песня,    культурная программа для
участников, руководителей и жюри.
 30 апреля - 9.00 - 20.00 - 1 конкурсный день, культурная программа;
 1 мая - 9.00 - 20.00 - 2 конкурсный день, культурная программа;
 2 мая - 9.00-10.30 - круглый стол с подведением итогов конкурса для
руководителей и жюри, пресс-конференция, объявление участников Гала-концерта;
12.00 - репетиция Гала-концерта;
14 .00  - 20.00- Гала - концерт, по окончании - дискотека для участников, фуршет
для руководителей и жюри;
 3 мая - 9.00 - отъезд участников;

Для участия в конкурсе необходимо:
1.Подать заявку  в электронном виде или по факсу, которая должна содержать
следующие данные: фамилия, имя конкурсанта (название коллектива), номинация,
возрастная категория, ФИО руководителя, телефон, адрес, e-mail, направляющая
сторона, (организация, адрес, телефон, e-mail, ФИО директора), количество
участников, количество сопровождающих, программа выступления, с указанием
автора, продолжительность выступления. (Для участников - свидетельство о
рождении, паспорт - обязательны!).
2.Определиться с местом проживания на период проведения конкурса.

 Срок подачи заявок - до 15 апреля 2010 года.

Жюри
Жюри конкурса приглашает Оргкомитет. Жюри конкурса оценивает выступление
конкурсантов по 10 - ти бальной шкале.
Финансовые условия и дополнительная информация
Проезд, питание и проживание за счет направляющей стороны.
Оплата  проживания - (гостиница (двух-трех местные номера, душ,  санузел в
номере) и питания - (3-х разовое) а также, культурная программа- экскурсии,
дискотеки) :
 для каждого участника - 4300 рублей;
 для сопровождающего - 4300 рублей .
Аккредитация за участие в фестивале  составляет:
1. Для солистов  - 1100 рублей,
2. Для каждого участника вокальных ансамблей и танцевальных коллективов - 500
рублей.
3. Для участия в дополнительной номинации с каждого участника -400 рублей.
4 .Для детей  детских домов и школ-интернатов аккредитация за участие  в
Фестивале - конкурсе является бесплатной ( при наличии соответствующих
документов).

Награждение
 Итоги конкурса подводятся решением жюри и предусматривают присуждение звания
обладателя Гран-при, шести призовых мест ( лауреатов I, II, III степени,
дипломантов I, II, III степени),  с вручением соответствующих дипломов и
специальных призов.  При возникновении ситуации, когда нет достойного
претендента на Гран-при - это звание не присуждается.  Лауреаты конкурса и
обладатель Гран-при получают денежные призы.В конкурсе предусмотрены специальные
призы жюри и личные призы от спонсоров.

Адрес оргкомитета конкурса:
Республика Чувашия, город Чебоксары, ул. Э.М.Юрьева дом 1,
Приём заявок: Тел/факс:8-8352-419330, 8-8352-419261, 8-8352-416785
e-mail: amaranta-85@mail.ru
Председатель Орг.комитета конкурса:
Михайловская Татьяна Викторовна моб.89023271505
секретарь Оргкомитета конкурса
Михайловская Ольга Сергеевна моб.89603076848



ЗАЯВКА
на  участие в Российском фестивале-конкурсе музыкально-художественного
творчества
"Созвездие талантов-2010"

1. Ф.И.О. (название коллектива) _______________________________________
2. Номинация, возрастная группа________________________________________
3.       Данные руководителя:
Ф.И.О. ______________________________________________________________________
Дата рождения _______________________________________________________________
Адрес, телефон _______________________________________________________________
Паспортные данные ___________________________________________________________
Прописка ____________________________________________________________________
4. Краткая характеристика участника (коллектива) _______________________________
5.  Конкурсный репертуар ( название  произведения и автор произведения)
_____________________________________________________________________________

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
_ДляОбаяние2006
Здравствуйте! Пришлите пожалуйста положение, если оно есть, на конкурс Надежды Европы, который состоится в Сочи в марте. Спасибо._


ФЕСТИВАЛЬНОЕ МЕЖДУНАРОДНОЕ ДВИЖЕНИЕ
«НАДЕЖДЫ ЕВРОПЫ»



107497, г.Москва, ул.Иркутская, д.11,корп.1, офис 239,тел/факс (495) 462-45-02; 652-64-56/57,
E-mail: centerfestival@yandex.ru, сайт: www.centerfestival.ru

Фестивальное Международное движение "Надежды Европы" приглашает Вас принять участие в IX Международном фестивале-конкурсе детского и юношеского творчества *"Открытая Россия"*, который пройдет в санатории "Южное взморье", г. Сочи (Адлер):
с 22 по 26 марта 2010 г. по номинациям:  детский танец, эстрадный, современный  танец (ансамбли), Dance Solo, конкурс балетмейстеров, конкурс ведущих концертных и шоу-программ;
с 28 марта по 01 апреля 2010 г. по номинациям: народный, классический танец (ансамбли); эстрадный, народный вокал (соло, ансамбли), хоры, хоровые ансамбли;
с 22 марта по 01 апреля 2010 г. обучение руководителей и педагогов театров моды, обучение для участниц конкурсов красоты, гармонии и таланта.
Возрастные группы в номинации хореография: детский танец до 10 лет (включительно); 11–14 лет; 15–18 лет; 19–22 года;
в номинации вокал: 6–9 лет; 10–13 лет; 14–17 лет; 18–21 год; 22–27 лет.

Программа обучения руководителей и педагогов театров моды.
•	В программе обучения принимают участие руководители и педагоги театров моды, а также  участники коллектива (не более 3 из одного театра моды).
•	Для участников обучения будут проходить мастер-классы и семинары по дизайну, сценическому образу, презентации коллекции, классическому и французскому дефиле.
•	По окончании обучения выдается Сертификат установленного образца Фестивального Международного движения «Надежды Европы».

Стоимость поездки на 1 чел. на период с 22-26 марта и с 28 марта по 01 апреля
при 3-х местном (2+1 доп.) размещении составляет:
	                           для участников и руководителей – 6900 руб;
для сопровождающих – 7900 руб.
при 2-х местном размещении составляет:
для участников и руководителей – 7500 руб;
для сопровождающих – 8500 руб.
Стоимость поездки на 1 чел. на период с 22 марта по 01 апреля составляет:
для участников и руководителей – 15600 руб;
для сопровождающих – 17600 руб.

В стоимость входит: проживание в санатории "Южное взморье", трехразовое питание, пользование бассейном, трансфер по Адлеру, участие в конкурсе в одной номинации, мастер-классы, круглые столы, культурные программы. 
Участие в мастер-классах по номинациям с получением сертификата составляет 1500 руб.

Обладатель Гран-при приглашается на XIV Международный фестиваль-конкурс детско-юношеского творчества «Надежды Европы» на льготной основе.

	Заявки принимаются до 01 марта 2010 года только в напечатанном виде.
Бланк заявки можно взять на нашем сайте или получить по факсу.



АНКЕТА 
IX Международный фестиваль - конкурс
детского и  юношеского творчества
«Открытая Россия»

Название коллектива (имя участника)___________________________________
___________________________________________________________________
Адрес (с индексом) __________________________________________________
___________________________________________________________________Контактный телефон, факс ____________________________________________
E-mail _____________________________________________________________
Ф.И.О.  руководителя ________________________________________________
Мобильный телефон руководителя _____________________________________
Количество приезжающих ________человек. Из них:

 Участников	Руководит. и  сопровожд.
дев.	мал.	жен.	муж.


ОБРАЗЕЦ ЗАПОЛНЕНИЯ СПИСКА ПРИЕЗЖАЮЩИХ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ 
С РАЗМЕЩЕНИЕМ ПО НОМЕРАМ
(по 2, 3 человека)
(ЗАПОЛНЯЕТСЯ ПЕЧАТНЫМИ БУКВАМИ)
№ п/п	Фамилия Имя Отчество	Дата рождения	Место рождения	Номер паспорта (свидетельства о рождении), серия, кем и когда выдан	Адрес постоянного места жительства
1.					
2.					

3.					
4. 					
5.					

В конце списка обязательно написать: Руководитель коллектива или солиста (Ф.И.О. полностью) несёт полную ответственность за жизнь и здоровье детей.
Число и подпись.




ЗАЯВОЧНЫЙ  ЛИСТ
НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ «ОТКРЫТАЯ РОССИЯ» В Г. СОЧИ

Номинация________________________________________________________
Возрастная группа__________________________________________________  
Город, страна______________________________________________________
ФИО руководителя, который указывается в дипломе_________________________
Название коллектива (имя солиста) ___________________________________
Название номера 
1 тур ___________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________
2 тур ___________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________
Технические требования ____________________________________________

----------


## Ольга Николаевна1

Здравствуйте! Можно ли узнать информацию о конкурсах на весь 2010 год! Меня зовут Ольга. За ранее благодарна!

----------


## Helena_2010

Здравствуйте.

www.det-center.ru

На нашем сайте Вы можете найти различные фестивали в различном ценовом диапазоне как в России, так и зарубежом.  Там найдете рассписание на весь год, сможете оставить заявку и ознакомиться со всеми Положениями конкурсов, информация постоянно обновляется.

Мы рады каждому!

Центр поддержки, развития культуры, туризма,  фестивальных и конкурсных программ
«ЛАУКАРАЗ»
400051, г. Волгоград, ул. 40 лет ВЛКСМ, д. 19, к. 14
тел/факс 8 (8442) 64 – 30 – 30, 64 – 29 – 29, 62-67-04, 8-906-401-98-35
е-mail:  det-center@mail.ru ; fazarel@mail.ru
www.det-center.ru

----------


## Часики

Мне срочно нужно приготовить весенний концерт в детском саду с двумя ведущими. Часики

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*
Помогите!

----------


## Ольга Николаевна1

Helena 2010! Спасибо за информацию о конкурсах! Очень много " заграницы ", но нам ее не потянуть!!!:frown:

----------


## ivanenkomarina

Мы уже десять лет проводим в детском саду фестиваль детского творчества от 2 до 5 лет. Кому интересно - пишите!

----------


## Toamna

*МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ДЕТСКИЙ КОНКУС ПЕНИЯ
BABY SING - 2010*
Anykščiai, Литва , 29-30 Мая, 2010   
*СТРУКТУРА КОНКУРСА*
Конкурс проводятся я двух этапах: квалификационный отбор участников по аудио, видео записям и финальное выступление.
Конкурс проводятся  в  modern folk, pop, musical, blues , jazz стилях для солистав и групп в категориях до 7, от 7 до 9, 10-12, 13-15, 16-18, 19-25 лет. Ансамбли и хоры  до 7 лет  могут исполнять  одногалосые сочинения. Ансамвли   и хоры от 7-9 лет должны исполнять двухголосые  ( и более ) сочинения. Более старшые  трехголосые ( и более ) сочинения.
Все участники конкурса исполняет по две песни.  
Modern folk ансамбли и хоры  исполняет одну Литовскую народную АУКШТАЙЧЮ СУТАРТИНЕ (glee)  в современной обработке.(Примеры нот вышлем. Вместо слов можно применять “scat.).
*УЧАСТИЕ*
В конкурсе могут принимать  участие  солисты – вокалисты , вокальные  ансамбли и хоры в Modern folk, Pop, Dance, Musical-Broadway, Gospel-Soul, Blues and Jazz  категориях:
Оценка   исполнителей во всех категориях будет проводитсья отдельно. В blues,  jazz вокальных ансамблях нельзя дублировать голосовых партий  ( партий дoлжно быть столько, сколько певцов). В фонограмме для вокальных ансамблей и хоров недолжно быть “back” вокала.
*ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНОГО  РЕПЕРТУАРА НЕТ
ОТБОР УЧАСТНИКОВ*
Солисты, вокальные ансамбли, хоры, решившие  принимать участие в конкурсе, должны до  1 Мая аудио или видео записи, по каторым  жюри произведет отбор финалистов  конкурса. Продолжительность записей  10 – 15 мин. Запись должна быть хорошего качества.
Репертуар участников составляется по  усмотрению каждово исполнителя. Программа, которую исполнители  выбрали  для квалификационного отбора, может отличаться от той, которая будет исполнена во время финального выступления. Максимальная продолжительность финальных выступлений  – 8 мин. ( два сочинения ).  Желательно  для вокальных ансамблей  и хоров иметь в своем репертуаре хотя бы по однаму сочинению  а сарреllа. Для финального выступления не обязательно должны быть использованы фонограммы аккомпанемента.
ФИНАЛ. Исполнители, отобранные для  участия в финале, будут информированы об этом до 10 Мая. Порядок выступления финалистов устанавливается путем жеребьевки в день концерта.
*ВЗНОС УЧАСТНИКА*
Каждый певец, отобранный в финал, обязан уплатить взнос  участника: солист – 40 евро, член ансамбля --  30 евро, член хора – 20 евро. Плюсовые и минусовые фонограммы в формате CD должны быть высланы до 24 Мая. Форма представления участника заполняется в интернете www.mds.ten.lt Ценники гостиниц и общежитий  будут высланы сразу же после квалификационного отбора.  Исполнителям не уплатившим взноса  уцастника, не будет разрешено участвовать в конкурсе. Участники конкурса и  сопровождающие лица сами покрывают дорожные расходы, и тах же расходы с  их прибыванием.

*К ВАШЕМУ СВЕДЕНИЮ*
Солисты,  вокальные ансамбли и хоры, принимающие участие в финале, может приобрести HAL LEONARD оригиналы  нот, вокальных аранжировок и фонограмм .  Были  бы рады участию аккомпанирующих инструментальных ансамблей. Организаторы конкурса имеют право на трансляцию всех выступлений по телевидению и радио, снятие на пленку и фотографирование, издательство без всякой дополнительной платы. Записи возврату  не подлежат.

*СЕМИНАР*
Во время конкурса будет проходить практический семинар  Плата за участие в семинаре – 20 евро. Участники сами покрывают дорожные  расходы, и тах же расходы связанные  с их пребыванием.

*ПРИЗЫ*
Победитель Grand Prix  определяется по  общей сумме баллов. Победители первых трех мест   в каждой категории награждаются дипломами. Лауреаты конкурса будут рекомендованы для участия в других международных фестивалях  Западной Европы.

*Организатор фестиваля Modern Vocal Studio
Nepriklausomybės a. 9-13, 35228 Panevezys, Lithuania
Тел. .,+370 650 20438* 
*E-mail :* babysingcontest@gmail.com

----------


## Оксанка

Здравствуйте всем.
24, 25 апреля я приняла участие в международном конкурсе детского и молодежного эстрадного творчества "Кубок Star Way" в Волгограде 
Хочу поделиться своими впечатлениями.
Проводится АНОТЦ "Молодежная инициатива" в лице ген. директора Каминской Е. Ю. кроме нее в организации конкурса никого не было, т. е. конкурс провел один человек. Организация была ужасна. Жюри (3 человека) не представили и некто из конкурсантов не знает имен судивших их людей. Очередность выступлений определенная списками постоянно нарушалась ведущей  Каминской Е. Ю, и причем  вставлялись номера других номинаций (А теперь члены жюри откройте 6 страницу протоколов номинация ансамбли номер 4)  и так постоянно. При объявлении конкурсантов назывались только порядковые номера по списку и название песни (не имен не с какого города ребенок).
Когда дали пробовать микрофон было вобще весело. Сначала руководители заняли очередь как обычно,потом вмешалась ведущая и стала вызывать детей по спискам. не получилось тогда она объявила кому трековка принцепиальна пройдите на сцену и те кто пришол пели в микрофон акапельно (без фонограммы).
А все стало на свои места на награждении. Лауреатами стали дети друзей и знакомых организатора (это не скрывалось обнимания, поцелуи  за кулисами) На вручение путаница с кубками и подарками сначала дали потом забрали отдали другому. Лауреаты не все получили подарки не говоря об участниках.Многие не занявшие призовых мест не получили ничего даже диплома об участии. Мы все сидящие в зале стали свидетелями дележки наших денег, свои получали подарки в виде конвертиков с деньгами. Вот такой был междусабойчик.  
Не знаю как избежать поездок на подобные конкурсы в дальнейшем но этот конкурс для меня в черном списке навсегда!

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ

Здравствуйте! Может кого-нибудь заинтересует информация об этом конкурсе!

Фестиваль детского творчества "Звезды нового века" , перейдя по ссылке узнаете о нем подробнее  http://znv.ru/index.php

Мы уже участвуем:   http://vk.com/club17420162

----------


## птичка-величка

3й Международный конкурс вокалистов ПУТЁВКА К ЗВЁЗДАМ, 30-4 сентября, 2010.

НОМИНАЦИИ
Соло:

а) эстрадный вокал

б) классический вокал

в) фольклор

г) молодые таланты (дети до 14 лет)

д) моя песня (оценивается песня, а не исполнитель)

е) рок-группа



Дуэты, Трио.Победители выбираются из каждой номинации!

Конкурс проходит в два тура: первый тур по видеозаписи (DVD или CD),

второй тур –публичный.

http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/1/

8(495) 645-60-13, 8-909-914-41-85

----------


## lar4ik

Пожалуйста, кто может дать информацию о вокальных конкурсах в Москве на 2010-2011 учебный год?  Буду очень признательна.

music-lar4ik@yandex.ru

----------

